# Speeding things up a little ?



## Chaotik (May 30, 2016)

I have started my first batch ever of SP 2 weeks ago.
Primary fermentation completed to a little under 1.0 in SG.
Saturday AM I degassed, added sorbate, K-meta and Spakalloid.
Right now, 2 days later, the carboy is almost see through. It has cleared so quickly it's mesmerizing. It was my first time with sparkalloid !

The recipe says to wait 2 weeks before sweetening and another 2 weeks after that before bottling. Is it really necessary to wait that long ?


----------



## Tnuscan (May 30, 2016)

Your sg number confuses me??
I always give it at least two weeks to clear.


----------



## Julie (May 30, 2016)

What is "a little under 1.0"? If you have a reading around .994 I would go ahead and backsweeten, you are going to probably need to rack again, give it about two weeks, rack and wait at least a week, I would do two weeks and go ahead and bottle. Also, taste it a couple of days after you backsweeten to make sure it is as sweet as you want.


----------



## Ang (Jul 26, 2016)

I know some folks who rack into a smaller Carboy and keep a gallon or so to drink in the mean time. Only bottling the "good stuff". They generally don't save or share much but what they do share is done properly. I have done that occasionally when I just can't wait!!!! Just know it won't be at its best!


----------



## Ang (Jul 26, 2016)

Excuse me, I am only a week into my first SP. I was referring to mostly country wines. I've noticed this Skeeter Pee doesn't smell very good so far, not as tempted to taste! I am being careful to whip it as per directions.


----------



## Ang (Jul 26, 2016)

I think I get your SG. Why bother with redundant zeros, right?


----------

